# 2015 Heat Offseason Thread



## Wade2Bosh

Starting this thread earlier than normal unfortunately.

Heat have the 10th spot in the lottery. The lottery takes place on May 19.


----------



## Wade County

Is it too early to start talking options at pick 10? Or is that bad karma?


----------



## BlackNRed

Someone make a top 10 wishlist. I don't pay as close of attention to college ball as I should.

I know I like D'Angelo Russell to be our new Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Something that needs to be brought up. For the first time in a while, the Heat will have some really nice expiring contracts to deal. There is bird's $5 million, which with Bosh and McBob back, back up C might not be as big a need, and Mario's $4 million contract. A cheap backup(if Dragic is kept) shouldnt be hard to find (and there is always Napier), and if Mario is our backup SG again next season then we got problems. There is also UD's contract, but I doubt Riles would move him in what likely could be his final season in the league. 

The biggest expiring contract is Deng's $10 million if he decides to opt in, but that would likely be a trade deadline deal.


Wade County said:


> Is it too early to start talking options at pick 10? Or is that bad karma?


I'm not gonna go a month without posting about potential picks at 10 so no. If a team in the 11-14 spot jumps us and ends up with a top 3 pick then not even karma would be the word to describe what happened :laugh:

http://espn.go.com/nba/lottery2015/mockdraft

^Already done this a few times. Highest I got was the 2nd pick(Okafor). The rest of the time was 10th.


----------



## Wade County

First time I did it we slipped to 11 and lost the pick haha. Had phoenix going to #1, how bout dem odds.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Am I the only one who thinks that we are not trading Bird, Chalmers, Deng, or UD? Something tells me that they are too close to the Heat family. Deng is not, but something tells me that if he wants to be here, Heat will keep him if he is willing to not seek a huge contract once this one is over (and he picks up the option).


----------



## Adam

Dee-Zy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that we are not trading Bird, Chalmers, Deng, or UD? Something tells me that they are too close to the Heat family. Deng is not, but something tells me that if he wants to be here, Heat will keep him if he is willing to not seek a huge contract once this one is over (and he picks up the option).


Chalmers played great early in the season when Wade was injured. He also played really well as a backup to Dragic after the trade. Everything between that was pretty meh but going forward I really like him here based on how he played with Goran. He's also really durable and doesn't miss games and that's something we need to improve with this roster going forward.

I think our starters are set (Dragic, Wade, Deng, Bosh, and Whiteside) and I'm comfortable with their backups (Mario, Johnson, Ennis, and McRoberts). We have a huge hole at backup center. There's simply no way that Haslem can see the floor next season. Bird was constantly injured and we had nobody else and that position is too expensive and impossible to address outside of the draft.


----------



## BlackNRed

Miami has a 1.1% chance of getting the #1 overall pick and a 4% chance of getting a top 3 pick.

Start doing your luck rituals now.


----------



## Wade County

Alright, my top targets:

*D'Angelo Russell (DX Mock #4)*









Obviously this depends on us getting extremely lucky and vaulting up to pick 3. Russell is a combo guard with good size and great playmaking and scoring ability. Reminds me some of James Harden. Obviously not expecting him to hit that ceiling, but even a poor mans Harden is a great player. Would be an awesome 6th man next season and the perfect heir apparent to DWade.

More realistically, these are the guys I like the look of around pick 10.

*Stanley Johnson, SF, Arizona (DX Mock #9)*








Built like a brick shithouse, looking at film he just screams like a Heat pick to me. Solid at a lot of things but not elite at anything in particular. A gym rat and hard worker from a big program, he looks like Riley's guy for mine.

*Mario Hezonja, SG/SF, Barcelona (DX Mock #7)*









Could go anywhere between 5-10. Looks to be an elite shooter and a solid athlete, but the question always remains about Miami's willingness to go Euro.

*Kristaps Porzingis, PF, Sevilla (DX Mock #8)*









Another Euro prospect, so the question still remains. 7'1" beanpole with a sweet shooting stroke and above average athleticism for his size. In my mind he seems like a good fit alongside both Bosh or Whiteside. Needs to put on weight.

*Willie Cauley-Stein, PF/C, Kentucky (DX Mock #6)*









Played with a lot of talented players at Kentucky. Is an excellent defender and finisher, which could make him an ideal backup C behind Whiteside.

For the record, the mock sites have pick 10 picking:

Draft express: Frank Kaminsky, Wisconsin
NBADraft.net: Willie-Cauley Stein, Kentucky
ESPN: Kevon Looney, UCLA


----------



## RollWithEm

Is there no chance that they will convince Deng to opt out so that they can give him a longer term deal at less money per year? Something like 5 years for $30 million with a couple of team option years might make some sense for both parties.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I dont know if either would do that. The Heat because I dont think they see Luol as the long term answer at SF and Luol because of the chance at a final cash in next summer, when the cap takes a big spike up. Then again, he might opt out and try to get that big final cash in this summer.


----------



## UD40

If we got 10, there's a 0% chance Russell falls to us. High volume shooter with the attitude of a superstar diva...no thanks.

I'll be happy with Stanley Johnson. No matter what, this draft is poised to be very deep so I'll be through the roof if we can keep this pick without Philly getting it.


----------



## UD40

RollWithEm said:


> Is there no chance that they will convince Deng to opt out so that they can give him a longer term deal at less money per year? Something like 5 years for $30 million with a couple of team option years might make some sense for both parties.


Right now, all signs point to him opting in. Plus I think management will be hesitant to extend him. Re-signing Dragon should be option 1, while making sure 2016 plans don't get too screwed up. Having both Wade & Deng potentially off the books in 2016 for that FA class bodes well. Not sure Riles wants to risk it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo is holding his end of season press conference. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589066495596097536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589070370453463040


> Miami HEAT @MiamiHEAT · 42m 42 minutes ago
> Spo: "Hassan (Whiteside) had a great year of development. He really developed reliability and the ability to be counted on."
> 
> "Now he can get really specific in the offseason and really take another jump."
> 
> "I just want him to commit - it's really as simple as that. We will put together a very specific program 4 him this summer."
> 
> "I'm very encouraged by the progress he made & that's just from him learning on the fly without a Training Camp."
> 
> "I don't want to put a ceiling on him."


Spo also brought up the development of Tyler Johnson and James Ennis and the play of Henry Walker and the chance at a full offseason with the Heat helping him further develop. So it sounds like those 3 will be brought back. No surprise about Ennis and Johnson.


----------



## UD40

I wouldn't mind:

Stanley Johnson
Willie Cauley-Stein
Myles Turner
Kelly Oubre
Kevon Looney

And if I had to pick a "long shot" guy that I'd love to take if they were to tall, I'd say Justise Winslow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Willie Cauley-Stein screams Pat Riley type player/pick. And with his limited offensive game, I could see him still there at 10.


----------



## RollWithEm

Wade2Bosh said:


> I dont know if either would do that. The Heat because I dont think they see Luol as the long term answer at SF and Luol because of the chance at a final cash in next summer, when the cap takes a big spike up. Then again, he might opt out and try to get that big final cash in this summer.


That kind of contract would put him in the financial range of a 6th or 7th man rather than a starter.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm wondering at how committed we are at the summer of 2016 if we can lock up Dragic... especially with the knowledge of the cap going up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

RollWithEm said:


> That kind of contract would put him in the financial range of a 6th or 7th man rather than a starter.


True. Still think if Deng opts out of $10 million, he'd be looking for that last big contract of his career. I dont know if 5/30 is that.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I've read Heat fans elsewhere saying they think the Heat will primarily be giving out 1 year deals. Is that you guys are expecting as well?

In terms of needs I think it is obviously a backup center and backup wing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well we have to resign Dragic which will more than likely be a 5 year deal. But I think a lot of players will be looking for one year deals this summer before the huge salary cap spike that will come next summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley held his end of season press conference today






















Interesting comments when asked about the draft and what he'd look for with that 10th pick. He mentioned the Warriors and how their backcourt outside shooting opens up the entire floor. Whether its through the draft or free agency, outside shooting is definitely a big need.

Also wants Hassan to take up Zo's attitude of wanting the ball and how Zo would want to strangle Riley if he didnt get the ball 4 possessions in a row. This is definitely needed. When the offense would go south, we went away from Hassan way too many times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Zo and Andy Ellisburg will be the Heat representatives at the NBA draft lottery on May 19. 

There was a "papi to the lottery" campaign by Heat fans to send LeBatard's dad, but that was killed off when the league sent a memo saying that only Heat staffers or relatives of Heat staffers could attend.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Heat could of hired Papi for a day. I think they just didn't want to send him. Wasn't it Wade that got us the #2 pick?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat has options but difficult choice if it lands 10th pick*


> The Heat has less than two weeks to sweat out what awaits in the May 19 NBA Draft lottery, when Miami has an 87 percent chance to snag the 10th pick, a four percent chance to procure a top three selection and a nine percent chance to have no draft choice at all.
> 
> As most of you know, if the Heat's pick falls below 10, Philadelphia gets it.
> 
> As the Heat travels the globe evaluating prospects --- in Europe a week ago and Chicago this coming week --- a few things have become clear:
> 
> ### If Miami ends up selecting at No. 10, there should be several skilled wing players available, but few elite shooters.
> 
> ### A wing player might not necessarily be the highest-ranked player on the board at No. 10, with several power rotation players projected to go from the mid lottery through the late teens: Kentucky center Willie Cauley Stein, Latvian power forward Kristaps Porzingis (both are projected to go higher than 10), and power forwards Trey Lyles (Kentucky), Myles Turner (Texas), Kevon Looney (UCLA; some have him falling into the 20s); Bobby Portis (Arkansas) and Wisconsin center Frank Kaminsky.
> 
> Miami is in good shape with its power rotation but needs at least one more wing player with three-point range, one who can be developed behind Dwyane Wade and Luol Deng.
> 
> The Heat likely would love to add Duke 6-6 small forward Justise Winslow, who averaged 12.6 points and 6.5 rebounds, shot 48.6 percent overall and 41.8 percent on threes (46 for 110).
> 
> “Blessed with an elite NBA body and athleticism and plays with a crazy motor every second he's on the floor,” ESPN’s Chad Ford said.
> 
> But Ford has him going seventh in his mock draft and an Eastern Conference scout said there’s no way Winslow would fall to No. 10.
> 
> The scout also said he doubts FC Barcelona 6-8 swingman Mario Hezonja would last to No. 10, either. Pat Riley recently was in Spain scouting Hezonja, a skilled three-point shooter who also is adept at attacking the rim.
> 
> So if both are gone at 10, that would potentially leave these wing options: small forwards Stanley Johnson (Arizona), Kelly Oubre (Kansas) and Sam Dekker (Wisconsin) and shooting guards R.J. Hunter (Georgia State) and Devin Booker (Kentucky).
> 
> Among that group, “Oubre has the most upside, Booker the sweetest stroke, and Hunter might be the most prepared to come in and contribute right now,” Ford said.
> 
> But some evaluators believe Oubre, despite his athleticism, should be picked in the 20s --- not the lottery --- after one inconsistent season at Kansas (9.3 points, 44 percent shooting, 35.3 percent on threes).
> 
> Ford, in his mock draft, has Miami selecting Arizona’s Johnson, who averaged 13.8 points, 6.5 rebounds and shot 44.6 percent overall and 37.1 percent on threes (43 for 116). Johnson is very good driving to the basket but needs to work on his stroke.
> 
> "He's one of the most NBA-ready players in the draft, can play the two and three, and he's a fierce competitor,” Ford said. “He can back up both Wade and Deng if they come back or take a starting role if one of them decides to leave.”
> 
> But Ford has started to second-guess his pick for Miami and now says he might instead take Dekker, who shot 52.5 percent overall last season but just 33.1 percent on threes, down from 39.1 percent three years ago.
> 
> "Dekker is bigger, he's a better athlete, and when freed a bit from the constraints of Wisconsin's system, I think Dekker blows up," Ford said on ESPN.com. "He, too, is ready to play right now in the NBA and I think there's a swagger to him that Pat Riley will appreciate. I'd love to see [Johnson and Dekker] go head-to-head in workouts, but if I was drafting today, I think I'd take Dekker over Johnson and I think, in five years, I'd be right."
> 
> Booker, who made 41.1 percent of his threes in his one season at Kentucky, “might be the best shooter in the draft,” said Ford, who has him going 17th in his mock.
> 
> The 6-6 Hunter averaged 19.7 points but his three-point shooting plunged from 39.5 percent two seasons ago to 30.5 last season.
> 
> The NBA scout told me if Miami is picking 10th and Winslow and Hezonja are off the board, “I would take Booker at 10” among the other wing players, “then Johnson, then Oubre. Booker is the best shooter of those five [Booker, Johnson, Oubre, Dekker, Hunter].
> 
> "Johnson has an unbelievable physique and he can create his own shot but he’s a little overrated. Hunter’s shooting last season concerns me.”
> 
> With the way Riley values experienced players, trading the No. 10 pick isn’t out of the question, though having a top prospect at a low cap number has considerable value.
> 
> And what if the Heat surprisingly lands a top three pick?
> 
> Duke center Jahlil Okafor and Kentucky power forward Carl Anthony Towns are expected to go 1-2 in some order, with the third pick potentially Ohio State point guard DeAngelo Russell or combo guard Emmanuel Mudiay, a former Dallas prep star who opted to play in China instead of college.
> 
> And if Miami gets leapfrogged by any of the teams seeded 11th to 14th in the lottery, then it will sit out the first round and bemoan its misfortune. The Heat does have a second-round pick, 40th overall.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Do we want Dekker? What do you think his ceiling is? Somehow, I feel like he would not pan out in the NBA. He has some Tyrus Thomas vibe to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598975149090582530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598976057652326400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599301968268427266


----------



## BlackNRed

Rather have Oubre out of those two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just hoping we can have that decision to make.


----------



## BlackNRed

Yep I try not to think about us not getting a 1st rd pick. Negative thoughts...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat get the 10th pick. I'll take it!


----------



## BlackNRed

Hey we get a pick yay


----------



## Adam

Niiiiiice!

Is Oubre even better than Ennis?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ok, now that we know, I like Oubre's upside, but Booker's shooting will be hard to pass up. Plus his other measurables were better than most thought.

Oubre, Boooker, Johnson, Dekker and Kaminsky(hope not) will likely be the names most linked with us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Draft Express has us taking Kelly Oubre in their 1st Mock Draft.

Wasnt mentioned here but a couple of weeks ago, Riley and a couple of other Heat staffers went to Spain to scout Mario Hezonja. But he's likely out of our range.


----------



## Wade County

Relived we keep our pick. In a good position to pick up a slider. I hope if there's someone in the 6-7 range Riley really likes though that he will try move up. We shall see. Thank god it isn't philly bound though!


----------



## Adam

One more fuck you to LeBron for making us sweat like this and for costing us the pick next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ira Winderman
> @IraHeatBeat
> Heat were one number off from the lottery combination that would have given them the No. 3 pick in the NBA Draft. Not close for No. 1 or 2.


Wow.


----------



## BlackNRed

^That would have been amazing if we got into the top 3.


----------



## Wade County

Wish I didn't know that, Ira. Russell or Mudiay would've been epic.


----------



## Adam

This is such a great draft to have a lottery pick. There are at least six 7 footers going in the lottery, so either we get some size on a cheap rookie deal or we get an almost uncontested shot at a SG of the future.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pat Riley, as well as a ton of other NBA execs, were out in California today scouting players. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601480491607416832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601531430296952832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601530845753573376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601530423991078912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601539618052288512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601539954250887168
Riley with Stanley Johnson


----------



## Adam

Who are you guys leaning towards?

I think I'm in the Devin Booker club right now. He's only 18, tons of athleticism, and a beautiful shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's where i'm leaning to. Obviously, Winslow and Hezonja would be better, but we dont have a realistic shot at either. Booker is a great shooter and showed at the combine that he's got some very nice lateral quickness and in terms of size, he's the youngest player in the draft so he's still got room to grow a little more as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade on snapchat (ignore the toe nail paint...):










Down to his weight of his 1st 3 seasons . He's still only about halfway through that 30 day workout challenge too.


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully he can keep that weight down. Would be a huge plus if he could (for once) stay healthy through a full campaign.

As for who i'm leaning towards, honestly I think we are in a great position. Pick up the sliding BPA, or go for need - and there should be plenty of guys there who we need.

We will get a chance at one of Winslow/Hezonja/Booker/Oubre and i'm cool with any of those guys. Definitely think we should be focusing on a 2/3 type at this point, we're good in some of the other areas on our depth chart.

Would be amazing if we could move up to 3 or 4 and get Russell or Mudiay, but that's a HUGE longshot. Stay where we are and we'll get someone who can help.


----------



## Adam

We've got a lot of expirings. It would be really awesome if we moved up if there's somebody we identify as worthy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hassan and James Ennis working out at the arena today


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2F3MyEwCkMsy/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat are not releasing the names of the draft prospects they are working out, but these are 3 of the 6 that were here yesterday:

FGC PG Brett Comer
Arizona SF Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
UNLV SG Rashad Vaughn

Hollis-Jefferson and Vaughn are late 1st, early 2nd rd prospects.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603663879160373248
Edit: Sam Dekker worked out for the Heat today


> Wisconsin small forward Sam Dekker worked out for the Heat today, according to someone with direct knowledge, and is certainly a possibility for the Heat’s pick at No. 10. Dekker, 6-9, averaged 13.9 points and 5.5 rebounds last season, shooting just 33 percent on three pointers last season but 52.5 percent overall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2F3NPjrfFCCI/

Just 4 pounds above his predraft combine weight.

Again, ignore the toe nail paint...


----------



## 29380

*Wade, Heat have significant difference in contract negotiations; Wade open to leaving Heat if it doesn't get resolved*



> The Heat and Dwyane Wade have been discussing potential resolutions of his contract situation and there’s a significant difference in what both parties believe he should be paid for the next three seasons, according to multiple sources.
> 
> Though Wade prefers to stay with the Heat, where he has spent his entire 12-year career, he is now open to leaving this summer if the Heat does not raise its offer, according to two sources with direct knowledge.
> 
> Wade must decide by late June whether to opt out of a contract that would pay him $16.1 million next season.
> 
> The Heat wants to keep him but believes that paying him what he’s seeking would dramatically reduce its flexibility to add additional players during the summers of 2016 and 2017.
> 
> Last summer, in order to give the Heat flexibility to augment its roster, Wade opted out of the final two years of a contract that would have paid him $41.6 million. He instead accepted a two-year, $31 million deal, which included a player option for next season at $16.1 million.
> 
> Wade said last summer that he was curious to see what he could command in the summer of 2016, when the cap is expected to skyrocket from $67 million to $89 million. That led to the belief that Wade would opt-in this summer.
> 
> But according to associates, Wade wants to opt out this summer, with the hope that the Heat would give him a lucrative three-year deal that would extend past his 36th birthday.
> 
> That does not appear to be the Heat’s preference. The Heat apparently would be content with Wade opting in for next season, then re-signing for good, but not huge, money for another two seasons after that.
> 
> Regardless of whether Wade opts out or not, there is believed to be a sizable gap between what Wade would like over the next three seasons and what the Heat would prefer to pay him. Asked about that gap, agent Henry Thomas declined to comment. So did the Heat and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well this could get ugly. 

The irony in Wade rooting hard for Lebron, yet Lebron being the main reason why he lost millions. Now he wants more money.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604035387565166592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604037196618801153


----------



## Smithian

First losing season in years.

:nonono:

Wade was meh. (Can't bring myself to rip on Bosh, so focused on Wade)

:soapbox:

Time of transition, but future is looking okay.

:rock:

I click on this thread and see pics of Wade's feet...

uke:

...Then see he may leave

:woot:

Oh well.

:wave:


----------



## Smithian

Dee-Zy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that we are not trading Bird, Chalmers, Deng, or UD? Something tells me that they are too close to the Heat family. Deng is not, but something tells me that if he wants to be here, Heat will keep him if he is willing to not seek a huge contract once this one is over (and he picks up the option).


All that loyalty ended up in the darned saddest offseason thread since maybe going into 2008 when we all convinced ourselves the Ricky Davis trade was a solid move.


----------



## Adam

Wade can go play 50 games for somebody else if he wants. That act has worn itself out and Riley said as much himself. 

Last year, during exit interviews, Riley talked about recapturing past form, and this year he talked about accepting that is not going to happen and just getting to game-ready form. 

Riley waited years for Wade to work on his game and body but book tours and fashion shows are a big part of Wade's life. Not criticizing that, but the team can't continue to suffer, and Wade can go on with what he has to do. If a split is necessary then so be it.


----------



## Adam

I mean if he thinks he's going to leverage history into a $20+ million contract in that third year he's insane. I'm sure Miami would be willing to pay him this year and next year but if he wants a third year bonus for playing 60 games, never losing weight, and never developing a three point shot he's delusional. 

Hopefully they offer him something like $50 million two years. That's more than he opted out of last year, lets him retain his highest paid status among Dragic and Bosh, and rewards him for loyalty and history. But if he wants a third year then they need to tell him to go fuck off.

If they give him that third year I'll actually be so mad.


----------



## Adam

For the record, his original contract back in 2010 would have paid him $108 million and ran until 2016. He sacrificed about $15 million, but the team probably would have then given him a Tim Duncan deal like $10-12 million a year for three more years. Are they supposed to give him all of that wink-wink twilight year money in just the next couple years and screw up our cap? Get the fuck outta here. We should be so lucky if he actually left and spared us the millstone. His agent is a funny guy. Take the opt-in Wade and then take the reward money and we'll settle for the 50/60 games and fashion shows and everyone wins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Amin Elhassen was on Lebatard today and brought up a good idea. He said they should give him a contract that is upfront loaded then decreases by the year. Let him make that money he opted out of to try to help the team back, but have his cap hit go down as he gets older.


----------



## Adam

I was not adverse to a Stanley Johnson pick at #10 until I saw this video http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Stanley-Johnson-Workout-Video-and-Interview-5023/

Anybody else think the release point on his shot is really low (go to 3:05)? He basically shoots from his chest. He also barely jumps. That's some red flag stuff to me. That's the type of thing they will try to correct and the person ruins their shot trying to shoot "correctly" but the way he's shooting he will just get blocked so either way you're screwed.


----------



## Wade County

Some changes in the most recent mock drafts:

Draftexpress - Stanley Johnson
Nbadraft.net- Devin Booker
SI.com - Kelly Oubre

Lots of movement in DXs latest. Mudiay slipping to 6, Porzingis to 9. Kaminsky being taken at 8.


----------



## Wade County

And yeah adam, I have concerns over that jump shot. Oubre looks the much smoother player IMO.l, more pro-tools too. 

Really think we may get lucky and be in a good position to pick up the slider though. Someone of Winslow, Hezonja or Porzingis may be available at 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And now some much needed good news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605850803794903041
Looked like a pretty packed practice gym. Perks of being in South Florida. Players live here year round.


----------



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606096827444789248


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat have worked out just about all the names that will likely be around the 10th pick (Booker, Oubre, Johnson, Kaminsy, Dekker, Lyles, etc). They are gonna work Myles Turner out as well. He's been intriguing me a lot of late. If he can play the 4, then having him and Whiteside out there would be pretty damn good on D.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat have worked out just about all the names that will likely be around the 10th pick (Booker, Oubre, Johnson, Kaminsy, Dekker, Lyles, etc). They are gonna work Myles Turner out as well. He's been intriguing me a lot of late. If he can play the 4, then having him and Whiteside out there would be pretty damn good on D.


I like him a lot too. A little bit of a red flag that he doesn't run well and isn't very athletic, but he's young. I like him and Kaminsky most of the guys you mentioned.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Turner and Kaminsky worked out against each other for the Pacers. Unlike the Heat, they not only announce who they bring in to workout, they even allow the media to watch. One of the Pacers beat writers *broke down their workout.* 

Sucks that the Heat are so tight-lipped on this whole draft process.


----------



## Wade County

Was just going to come in here and post about the draft, being that it is now only 10 days away. Really does suck that we are so tight lipped on the process, particularly as we haven't had a lotto pick since 2008.

I think we're in a very interesting position come draft night. Invariably, some teams rate players higher than others - meaning, there could be someone whose projected in the early teens who gets taken in the 7-8 range. If that happens, we're in a great spot to get a slider out of the guys projected in the top 10. Will be interesting to see what we do if that occurs.

I think we should be looking at a wing in the draft. Our big rotation of Whiteside, Bosh, McBob, Birdman and Beasley (?) / UD is more than a lot of teams have. Our wing rotation if (when) Wade goes down is in far more trouble.

However, if the team clearly rates a big higher, we just need to use McBob or Bird as a trade chip to land a serviceable 2/3 player.

My absolute pipe dream is that either Mudiay falls to us, or we make a move up to Sacramento's pick 6 to take him (assuming they want Payne and can take him at 10). His stock has been slipping, and Draftexpress now has him going at 7 to Denver. Would love to leapfrog them and take him, he'd be a perfect combo guard off the bench and heir apparent to Wade.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Was just going to come in here and post about the draft, being that it is now only 10 days away. Really does suck that we are so tight lipped on the process, particularly as we haven't had a lotto pick since 2008.
> 
> I think we're in a very interesting position come draft night. Invariably, some teams rate players higher than others - meaning, there could be someone whose projected in the early teens who gets taken in the 7-8 range. If that happens, we're in a great spot to get a slider out of the guys projected in the top 10. Will be interesting to see what we do if that occurs.
> 
> I think we should be looking at a wing in the draft. Our big rotation of Whiteside, Bosh, McBob, Birdman and Beasley (?) / UD is more than a lot of teams have. Our wing rotation if (when) Wade goes down is in far more trouble.
> 
> However, if the team clearly rates a big higher, we just need to use McBob or Bird as a trade chip to land a serviceable 2/3 player.
> 
> My absolute pipe dream is that either Mudiay falls to us, or we make a move up to Sacramento's pick 6 to take him (assuming they want Payne and can take him at 10). His stock has been slipping, and Draftexpress now has him going at 7 to Denver. Would love to leapfrog them and take him, he'd be a perfect combo guard off the bench and heir apparent to Wade.


I think it would be a huge mistake to underestimate the importance of the frontcourt and tunnel vision on a wing. Remember we were starting Udonis Haslem and Michael Beasley at center last year. We're walking a razor's edge with our aged frontcourt.

The next Wade would be nice but Bosh is 31, Birdman looks finished, and Haslem is finished. We don't even have a backup center for next season.

A wing would be nice but so would a big. If it's not Hezonja or Mudiay or Russell I personally would go with Turner or Kaminsky if they're there. I still can't even believe that we can get one of those guys at 10 so I'm not even certain they will be there. Would be so sick to rotate Turner with Bosh and Whiteside. That's some serious defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What's up with Justice Winslow? A couple of weeks ago he was a lock to go top 5, now I see him close to our pick. What's making him drop a little?

With the Hornets trading Stephenson away, its looking all the more likely that they draft Booker at 9. Huge need for them.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> What's up with Justice Winslow? A couple of weeks ago he was a lock to go top 5, now I see him close to our pick. What's making him drop a little?
> 
> With the Hornets trading Stephenson away, its looking all the more likely that they draft Booker at 9. Huge need for them.


I think that video of him in Denver really got people questioning. Everyone knew his offense was bad but nobody was talking about it.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah his J looks to be a concern, and a bit of the "Kidd-Gilchrists" about him. Still would take him at 10 if he's around though. 

I get the Kaminsky and Turner picks, just hoping we luck into somehow nabbing one of the falling top tier talents.


----------



## Wade County

Just about every mock has us taking Stanley Johnson at this point.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Just about every mock has us taking Stanley Johnson at this point.


I'm praying somebody takes him before us. I absolutely don't want him.


----------



## Adam

Stanley Johnson refusing to workout for Charlotte. Probably has a promise from us and wants one from Detroit. I think he is a much nicer prospect for a different team than us. I think his best position is a small ball PF (tweener) in the NBA. He's 6' 5" 240. Draymond Green is similar at 6' 6" 240 and helps the Warriors run that small ball lineup. With Bosh and Whiteside our two big pieces that would have Stanley spotting up at the three point line and guarding wings on the other end. Yes he can get minutes at the 4 when Bosh rests, but I'd rather a guy like Myles Turner if we're just going to draft a guy whose best position is PF. I'm also worried about his jumper. I don't think it will work in the NBA. He shoots a set shot, low release and barely jumps. I wouldn't be surprised if our coaches are high on him though. With the funky release and the size and probable future as a defensive hustle player he reminds me a lot of Haslem. Heat probably draft him and make him Haslem 2.0.


----------



## Pelicans808

I completely agree with @Adam regarding Stanley Johnson's jump shot. He does remind me a lot of MKG (as someone mentioned earlier) with that odd-looking release that might take a couple of years for him to fix. What do you guys think of Sam Dekker?


----------



## Wade County

I don't mind Dekker, but not at pick 10. If we trade back to get him, fine, but not completely enamored. 

Actually not as low on Johnson as you guys seem to be. I agree the jump shot is an issue, but he looks to be a solid prospect in an area we need help. 

Will just have to see what happens. If he gets a promise from Detroit is probably means one of Cayley-Stein or Winslow are falling to 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Myles Turner will work out for the Heat on Monday. Plus here is Jay Bilas and Chad Ford breaking down Johnson vs Oubre:


> ## The Heat continues to book last-minute workouts before the draft, including one this coming Monday with Texas power forward Myles Turner.
> 
> On ESPN’s pay-only site, Jay Bilas and Chad Ford had an interesting discussion about two players in the mix for Miami’s pick at No. 10 --- Arizona small forward Stanley Johnson and Kansas small forward Kelly Oubre.
> 
> Here was Bilas’ take: “Johnson is bigger, stronger and more prepared to play right away [than Oubre]. Johnson is built like a linebacker and is very good in transition, on the glass and driving the ball. Johnson is not what I would call a natural player. Rather, he is a natural athlete. The one area where Johnson can excel is on defense. He is an NBA-ready wing who plays hard, and has the tools in every area except in shooting the ball. Johnson has a fairly low release point, but he has been working on his shot. He actually shot a decent percentage at Arizona….
> 
> “Oubre can be better down the road and has the higher ceiling. But I like the things that I know Johnson can do and the player he is. Plus, I don't discount that Johnson can improve, and his ceiling is pretty high. You can flip a coin on this one.”
> 
> Ford’s take: “Johnson is huge and athletic [but] he really lacks explosion. He's not fast-twitch, and I think that affected his finishing at the basket. He was used to bullying everyone in high school, and that won't happen in the NBA. And although I think he's a great competitor, he had a bad habit of slacking defensively when things weren't going his way offensively. That may change with maturity, but there was a reason he was on the bench, on occasion, in Arizona. Johnson is a very safe pick. He'll be in the league for a while. But I question whether he has the upside to be a very good starter….
> 
> “Oubre is all about upside. You watch video of when he was with Kansas, and it would be hard to put together a 10-minute highlight reel. There were moments, but they weren't very consistent. Nevertheless, I'm intrigued by the 7-foot-2 wing span, the smooth athleticism, the fluid lefty jumper and the improvement Oubre showed defensively and especially this past summer.”…





> According to sportado.com, German 6-11 power forward Maxi Kleber will play for the Heat in summer league. The 23-year-old, who went undrafted, averaged 11.5 points and 6.5 rebounds and shot 45.7 percent for Liga ACB in the Spanish League.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Stanley Johnson's J scares me a little bit. Though he did shoot a nice % from 3 in college. Shooting is a necessity now though. Can the Heat afford this being a year in which Johnson works through his form? He certainly wont start and play big minutes if Deng opts in. So they might view all his tools and think that if they can fix his J, they would have a player that would have gone much higher than 10 if he stayed in college another year and worked on his J.

Still find bigs so hard to pass up though. After years and years of trying to find a serviceable big, its now become a strength for us. But in reality, two are on their last legs and the other could leave next season.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Stanley Johnson's J scares me a little bit. Though he did shoot a nice % from 3 in college. Shooting is a necessity now though. Can the Heat afford this being a year in which Johnson works through his form? He certainly wont start and play big minutes if Deng opts in. So they might view all his tools and think that if they can fix his J, they would have a player that would have gone much higher than 10 if he stayed in college another year and worked on his J.
> 
> Still find bigs so hard to pass up though. After years and years of trying to find a serviceable big, its now become a strength for us. But in reality, two are on their last legs and the other could leave next season.


Yup. I'm in the exact same place. I remember Mickell Gladness. Jarvis Varnado. Eddy Curry. Dexter Pittman. We have no security behind our starters.

I agree with people who want to draft a wing, but he's just not going to be there. Mudiay, Hezonja, and Russell are all going to be gone. I think the rest are all role players at best. The best player available is likely to be a big. I don't want to try to draft for need and come away with regrets for not taking the best available.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Been all Heat/Wade news of late. Here is some Dragic news from Marc Stein:


> The Miami Heat already know Goran Dragic is bypassing his player option for next season to become a free agent July 1, but league sources say they plan to be highly aggressive in trying to secure a commitment from their new point guard early in free agency.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Heat are planning to offer Dragic a five-year deal in excess of $80 million to keep him in Miami after acquiring the 2014 All-NBA third-team selection from Phoenix on trade deadline day in February.


Link

Hope that's enough to keep him.


----------



## Adam

It's a very, very interesting next two weeks to be a Heat fan. The decisions we make in the next 10 days will probably decide the course of this franchise for the next 10 years. Who we draft at 10? Do we get Brooklyn'd into a bad contract for an aged player? I'll either be proud of my team or extremely disappointed if they make the wrong decisions.


----------



## Wade County

I just don't want those picks we have up for Dragic to be for nothing. If we fuck this all up, with Dragic, Wade...those picks are gonna bite us in the ass one day


----------



## Wade County

Also, Draftexpress' latest mock has us taking Kaminsky at pick 10. They have WCS going at 11 to Indiana.

How would you guys feel about us passing on him for Frank?


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Also, Draftexpress' latest mock has us taking Kaminsky at pick 10. They have WCS going at 11 to Indiana.
> 
> How would you guys feel about us passing on him for Frank?


I think Frank is better but I could see us taking WCS for defensive reasons. One thing that I'm not worried about is Pat scouting his Wildcats. He will get the dirt on all those guys and make the right call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

48 minutes of Whiteside or WCS on D would be nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613039216361086977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613041155740184576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613041487648030724
Big difference. They must feel pretty confident in keeping Goran.

Heat and Wade are setting up a meeting next week to discuss his contract according to multiple reports.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 1h1 hour ago
> Kentucky C Willie Cauley-Stein, a top 8 draft talent who could fall to 10 or lower, was summoned by Heat to Miami for workout in past week.


Was wondering if they'd do a last minute workout with him since he could be falling. But no surprise the Heat were on top of it.


----------



## Wade County

Interesting, I would think we will be very interested in WCS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Broussard mentioned the Heat as being interested in Monta Ellis. Dont know how that would even happen.


----------



## Bogg

Wade2Bosh said:


> Broussard mentioned the Heat as being interested in Monta Ellis. Dont know how that would even happen.


Would probably have to be some sort of sign-and-trade with Dallas that sent them back Chalmers and Anderson. Miami could also do some potentially interesting things on the trade market with those contracts and whoever they draft at 10, should they so choose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Batum to Charlotte for Vonleh and Henderson. Good trade for the Hornets. 

Might mean they dont go for a perimeter player at 9 anymore.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Batum to Charlotte for Vonleh and Henderson. Good trade for the Hornets.
> 
> Might mean they dont go for a perimeter player at 9 anymore.


First, they get rid of Lance and work out Booker when we show interest in Booker. Then, when WCS might fall and we schedule him for a work out they start trying to move Zeller and trade for Batum. These guys are really trying to one-up us.

I actually think that they were the ones behind the smear campaign of WCS. There was a lot of smearing this past week about his foot injury and sickle-cell trait. Jordan is the kind of ruthless guy to be behind that. Could also have been Bird. If he slides to #9 and they take him that will be proof enough for me.


----------



## Wade County

Big day is here lads, draft day!

I'll be watching live and I've put myself on a woj and social media black ban so I can watch the draft fresh this year. I'll be on to post thoughts later though.

Let's just hope we get a slider of the top guys, or just really nail our pick. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now Hornets trade for Jeremy Lamb, which makes it even less likely they draft a wing.


----------



## RollWithEm

Wade2Bosh said:


> Now Hornets trade for Jeremy Lamb, which makes it even less likely they draft a wing.


Chad Ford said Jordan fell in love with Frank Kaminsky at that pick. That's why he found Vonleh expendable.


----------



## Adam

Partly wishful thinking on my part, but I think the Kaminsky stuff is smokescreen by Charlotte to sniff out our pick. I'm still hoping we get Kaminsky.


----------



## Marcus13

Trey Lyles is the pick here - has to be


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614127939995705345


> The Denver Nuggets and Miami Heat have discussed deals with the Sacramento Kings involving forward Eric Moreland, league sources told RealGM.
> 
> The talks are expected to be centered on larger trade scenarios, but Moreland — a 6-foot-10 shot blocker — intrigues the Nuggets and Heat, sources said.
> 
> Pete D’Alessandro and Mike Malone served as Moreland’s GM and head coach, respectively, when the Kings signed Moreland to a free-agent deal last offseason.
> 
> Moreland had a stellar summer league for the Kings a year ago, averaging 3.5 points, 8.8 rebounds and 2.7 blocks in 19.7 minutes per game. He appeared in three regular-season games and underwent season-ending shoulder surgery in January.
> 
> Moreland played his college basketball at Oregon State, going unselected in the 2014 NBA Draft before landing a multi-year contract with the Kings.


Assuming the Nuggets have the cap space, gotta be a salary dump (Mario or Birdman). Doubt it would be about swapping picks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m2 minutes ago
> ESPN's Andy Katz reporting Heat have attempted to move up in bid for Emmanuel Mudiay. (Odd, in light of Dragic.) #NBADraft


..


----------



## Adam

We were already thin in the frontcourt and now we decided not to pick up Beasley's option. Would have liked him back.

Main concerns for 2015-16: frontcourt depth, what pace does Spo want to play at, and our inefficient defensive system (which is tied inextricably to pace).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Deng opts in.


> @bytimreynolds Luol Deng's agent Herb Rudoy says his client is staying with the Heat for the 2015-16 season. "He opted in 2 minutes ago," Rudoy said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade unsurprisingly opts out


> Ramona Shelburne ‏@ramonashelburne 1m1 minute ago
> Dwyane Wade will not pick up his player option for next year & instead become a free agent, source tells ESPN


----------



## Adam

I think there will be a Chalmers trade. I wonder if we will have to give up Napier to get somebody to take Chalmers. His minutes backing up Wade have to go to Winslow. We can't do the usual shit and let our rookie rot and not develop. We have to have some developmental minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616036463273050112
Would rather trade Mario or Bird than McBob.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616102589818540033


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @WojYahooNBA Free agent Dwyane Wade and Miami are progressing in talks on a likely multi-year deal, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is so true:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616389282442272768


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @daldridgetnt Am told that Mavericks free agent guard J.J. Barea is leaning toward taking a deal with the Heat.


Not the 1st to mention the Heat interest in Barea. Don't get it. Riley loves his guards with nice size. Opposite of Barea.

Would expect this would mean shopping Rio.


----------



## -33-

Nothing is "certain", but I don't like what I'm hearing about Wade.....and if he does leave, don't let the door hit you on the way out. If what I heard is true, we're better without him.


----------



## Wade County

Very concerning to hear that from you, SD. We all know you have legit sources.

With everyone spending, where would he end up though? Dallas or something??


----------



## -33-

Wade County said:


> Very concerning to hear that from you, SD. We all know you have legit sources.
> 
> With everyone spending, where would he end up though? Dallas or something??



I don't know that much.....but to hear Wade describes as "spoiled brat", "Holly-Wade", "hates Spoelstra", "dislikes Riley's power and control over everything", "not returning Heat calls"....that's unbelievable. Forget the Heat-lifer crap, and he's not coming retiring into the front office - he wants to go to Hollywood. He's not cut from the same cloth as Zo, UD, Hardaway, Askins, etc. I hate to be vague about some of this, and I'm a 100% Heat fan and Wade fan - but if that's how you feel - leave! I bet he'll write about regretting leaving for random Western Conference team in his autobiography in like chapter 11.


----------



## Adam

-33- said:


> I don't know that much.....but to hear Wade describes as "spoiled brat", "Holly-Wade", "hates Spoelstra", "dislikes Riley's power and control over everything", "not returning Heat calls"....that's unbelievable. Forget the Heat-lifer crap, and he's not coming retiring into the front office - he wants to go to Hollywood. He's not cut from the same cloth as Zo, UD, Hardaway, Askins, etc. I hate to be vague about some of this, and I'm a 100% Heat fan and Wade fan - but if that's how you feel - leave! I bet he'll write about regretting leaving for random Western Conference team in his autobiography in like chapter 11.


He's the kind of guy who goes on a book tour for a book he had ghost written about himself and comes into camp out of shape. Never developed a three point shot. Never put the time in the summer until this May and then after finally working out for the first time in years in the summer he acts like he's not the person who is too lazy to close out on threes or too busy lagging back on defense complaining about calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We should all rest comfortably knowing that Wade is on vacation with his wife....And Lebron and his wife. Cp3 and Melo apparently with them as well.


----------



## Wade County

Don't like that we are being linked to JJ Barea. Hate that guys game so much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Probably the best backup we can get at that price. No doubt they'd look to move Mario's contract quickly after if he does sign here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616449331655131136^Mavs beat reporter. Mavs fans seem pissed to lose him.


----------



## Wade County

I just don't feel backup PG is that big of a priority for us. I get we are trying to shed marios contract, but we invested a first round pick on Napier last year and it'd be good to see if he has improved over the offseason. Otherwise, we get a year of JJ and one more year of pine sitting for Shabazz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj Bomb...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616698797574324228

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616700478735253505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616700424381272068
What?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616710082038870016
Very, very slim chance anything comes off this, but gotta love how Riley leaves no stone unturned.


----------



## Ballscientist

Deng and Win-slow for Aldridge 

Winslow = future star

Blazers like Win-slow. They don't need to win fast.

Heat F4:

Wade
Goran
Bosh
Aldridge


----------



## HB

Aldridge said he doesn't want to play center


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616726929920651264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616727254526246913


----------



## Adam

Would Riley "Kurt Thomas" Whiteside for Aldridge?


----------



## Wade County

^ Without a doubt he would. Riles likes known quantities. I love Hassan, but he's a bit of a loose cannon. Aldridge is a pro's pro, and an All-Star big, who fits in the age demographic of Wade, Dragic and Bosh. Riley would Kurt Thomas him in a second.


----------



## Adam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616818264275066880
Somebody is getting Kurt Thomas'd. Either Whiteside or Winslow.


----------



## Wade County

You would think if we are acquiring a big, it'd be Whiteside who will get Thomas'd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat calls several shooters, but finances an issue*


> As the Heat tonight pursues a long shot bid for free agent star forward LaMarcus Aldridge (which would very likely require a sign-and-trade), the Heat has reached out to a few skilled veteran three-point shooters, including Marco Bellinelli and Marcus Thornton, according to a Heat source.
> 
> But there are two complications, both involving money:
> 
> Because Dwyane Wade's one-year, $20 million deal puts the Heat well above the luxury tax threshold, the Heat will be limited to a $3.4 million taxpayer’s midlevel exception and isn’t sure if it will spend all, part or any of it. That’s still being discussed internally and owner Micky Arison will make that decision.
> 
> And to keep alive Aldridge and other attractive options, Miami cannot use the $3.4 million at this point for this critical reason: A team cannot receive a player in sign-and-trade if it has used its taxpayer's midlevel exception, according to cap expert Larry ****'s incredibly detailed cap thesis.
> 
> The Heat has 14 veterans under contract --- 11 of those are fully guaranteed, and those 14 do not include draft picks Justise Winslow and Josh Richardson --- and Miami has been trying to trade players (Mario Chalmers, Chris Andersen are among those available) primarily to reduce its tax burden, with the intention of replacing them with cheaper ones.
> 
> Several of those players would be moved to Portland if Aldridge surprisingly chose the Heat over six other suitors.
> 
> According to a Heat official, Thornton and Bellinelli are among a very select group of shooters that interest Miami.
> 
> The Heat and free agent guard Lou Williams (the NBA’s Sixth Man of the Year) have mutual interest, according to someone with direct knowledge, but this would require a sign-and-trade with Toronto because Williams will command more than the taxpayer’s midlevel.
> 
> Other teams also are interested in Williams, who averaged 15.5 points last season, and I have no indication of any ongoing sign-and-trade discussions on this front.
> 
> Bellinelli, a career 39.2 percent three-point shooter, appeals to Miami but likely will command more than the taxpayer’s midlevel.
> 
> The 6-4 Thornton, originally drafted by the Heat 43rd overall in 2009 but immediately traded to New Orleans, could be more realistic. He has averaged 12.7 points and shot 36.2 percent on three-pointers in a six-year career. Last season, he averaged 7.9 points and shot 37.8 percent on threes for Boston and Phoenix.
> 
> There are a handful of other guards that would be bench upgrades: Jason Terry, Gary Neal, Wesley Johnson, Alan Anderson and Rodney Stuckey, but all could command more than the minimum, and Miami hasn’t decided if it will pay more than that.
> 
> J.J. Barea has been mentioned as a possibility, but NBA.com backed off a report calling Miami the front-runner. (We’ve been cautioned that he’s considering several teams.) As of Wednesday, the Heat hadn’t reached out to several free agent Heat alums: Caron Butler, Rasual Butler or James Jones....We like Lakers free agent Wayne Ellington, but the Heat as of Wednesday night had not pursued that.


Marco Bellinelli would be nice. We definitely need a shooter.

Edit: Bellinelli signs with the Kings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616991681385205760
Barea looks to be going back to Mavs. He was linked to us even though he is the opposite of what Riley has always looked for in Guards.

Gary Neal to Washington on a 1yr-deal. Another shooter off the board.


----------



## Adam

Feels great to get him inked. Hoping for a decade of Winslow and Whiteside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @flasportsbuzz Cleveland.com reports Heat has joined the Cavaliers as teams that have inquired with Clippers about trade for guard Jamal Crawford


Would love this addition.


----------



## Wade County

Think we'd be able to nab him for Birdman and Rio?

They do have a plethora of 2 guards with Reddick and Stephenson there. And a hole at the 5 and backup 1.

Kinda makes sense for all really.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade did a twitter Q&A today:


> *Q: In the end you think you deserve to go down as the greatest Miami Heat ever?*
> 
> WADE: "YES"
> 
> Asked about his health, Wade brushed aside concerns.
> 
> *Q: How's the knees holding up?*
> 
> WADE: "I'm going into my 13th year. My knees get a bad rap, but they're tough. You don't make it this long without them."
> 
> Having missed a quarter of this past season and even more the season before, he was asked about his projection for the coming season.
> 
> *Q: How many games you want to play next season? Any target or goal you want to achieve?*
> 
> WADE: "As many as the man above allows me to play. When I'm on the court, I get the job done. That's all I can control."
> 
> As for longevity, there also was no definitive thought.
> 
> *Q: How much longer you plan to be in the league?*
> 
> WADE: "When I can no longer play, averaging 20-plus [points] a game at 33 years old. I think I'll say around for a little while."
> 
> With last week's agreement, Wade will be playing for another contract this coming season, which elicited:
> 
> *Q: I just love the fact that Dwyane Wade is betting on himself with this one-year contract.*
> 
> WADE: "The only reason the world has ever heard my name is because I bet on myself. I wasn't given a chance by most."
> 
> Wade also offered hope for the coming season, especially when asked about the Heat for the first time being able to field a starting lineup of himself, Goran Dragic, Luol Deng, Chris Bosh and Hassan Whiteside, with Bosh and Dragic yet to play together after last season's illness.
> 
> *Q: You, Dragic, Deng, Bosh, Whiteside. How excited are you?*
> 
> WADE: "I like the sound of that lineup. Now we have to make it work."
> 
> He was asked about Whiteside in particular.
> 
> *Q: How do you see Hassan Whiteside next season?*
> 
> WADE: "I hope to see him as a beast on the floor. He has the tools to be an All-Star."
> 
> He also was asked about Justise Winslow, drafted at No. 10 by the Heat two weeks ago, with the forward out of Duke now playing summer league with the team in Orlando.
> 
> *Q: How do you think Justise Winslow will fit with the team?*
> 
> WADE: "Perfectly fine. He's a winner!!!"
> 
> As for predictions for 2015-16, Wade sidestepped a question.
> 
> *Q: How deep can you go in the playoffs next season?*
> 
> WADE: "That's why you buy season tickets. So you can come and bite your nails every game to see."
> 
> As for a previous teammate who passed through South Florida, Wade was asked about his ongoing friendship with LeBron James, who left the Heat for the Cleveland Cavaliers just over a year ago in free agency.
> 
> *Q: Do you still talk to LeBron anymore?*
> 
> WADE: "That's a joke, right?"
> 
> That led to a snide question that Wade brushed aside.
> 
> *Q: Do you miss LeBron carrying you?*
> 
> WADE: "I haven't been carried since my mother gave birth to me."
> 
> Wade's father recently was seen on various social-media outlets in a Cavaliers shirt while addressing a church congregation. Wade said he had no issue with the choice.
> 
> *Q: What is your dad going to do with all that Cavs gear now?*
> 
> WADE: "Wash it and wear it again and again. He's a basketball fan, not just a Heat or D-Wade Jr. fan."
> 
> Another question was related to Wade's free agency, when he had been linked to potential interest from the Los Angeles Lakers and Kobe Bryant.
> 
> *Q: Everyone says no one wants to play with Kobe. Could you or would you?*
> 
> WADE: "I have before [in international competition]. And why wouldn't you want to play with one of the game's greatest winners?"


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618511752880328704
Wouldnt mind having him back. Knows the organization very well, great friends with Wade and most importantly, he's a career 40% shooter from corner 3's, a Heat staple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hassan played in a Miami pro league game today at Gables High


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618596530472230912
More tweets about it on that page.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618872426341003270
Good day for Micky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618969317049278464


> @flasportsbuzz Besides PF Amar'e Stoudemire, the Heat also has invited Marcus Thornton to visit team offices. Thornton good candidate for backup SG job


.


----------



## Wade County

Woj reporting that we have signed Gerald Green to a 1yr deal.

Becomes the third former Sun on our roster after Goran and Zoran.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great signing for the veterans minimum. He had a down year, but still hit a bunch of 3's. Obviously fits Goran's style of play as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619282312023408640
Could be why we let Reed go.


----------



## Wade County

Definitely looks like Bird and Rio are on the way out.


----------



## Adam

I'm anxious to see what we do because we have a lot of players and only a couple spots.

I like Zoran and TJ and Richardson but nobody seems to be safe. Ennis is probably gone in a trade.

I'm inclined to keep Bird. He's the kind of guy that you want in your locker room when you're making a title push.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Was just about to post that. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619624572363472897
17 players as of now for 15 roster spots. If it has to come down to TJ or Ennis, i'd choose TJ.


----------



## Adam

^There's also Richardson unsigned. I don't want to lose him and shipping him overseas is meh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's right. And Richardson has impressed in summer league. They gotta be looking to open up a spot.


----------



## Wade County

Ennis could be in trouble I think


----------



## doctordrizzay

Going to be sad seeing Birdman go...Chalmers is meh. But im ready for Winslow to be the guy after Wade leaves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat point guard Shabazz Napier traded to the Orlando Magic for draft pick*


> In an effort to clean up its offseason roster, the Heat traded second-year point guard Shabazz Napier to the Orlando Magic on Sunday.
> 
> In return for Napier, the Heat gained a protected second-round draft pick, according to a report by Yahoo!Sports. With a deadline approaching for partially guaranteed contracts on three other players, the bottom of the Heat’s roster for the 2015-16 season finally is taking shape.
> 
> The team has been working behind the scenes for several weeks to shed contracts, but trading Napier for virtually nothing in return is the first evidence of the Heat’s cost-cutting measures. Napier’s contract for next season was worth $1.35 million.


No surprise here. Heat had been trying to free up a roster spot and Napier was the easiest to move. And once the Heat were playing Tyler Johnson at PG, you knew one of the others would be moved. 

Josh Richardson's play earned him a roster spot as well.


----------



## Adam

Good move, I support this. We don't have to trade Chalmers and/or Bird until the trade deadline, so they can stick around until then in case we have an injury or some other team has a sudden need for one of them.


----------



## Wade County

Not surprising, but honestly i'm dissapointed. Really wanted the end of the Chalmers era in Miami, so done with the guy.

Also, we gave up 2 picks to get Napier a year ago - and we sell him off and don't even get a legitimate pick back? How could we not have gotten an unprotected 2nd rounder at minimum for the guy?

Considering the amount of picks we owe to Phoenix and Philly, this deal feels pretty light on for mine. No asset we can even use for a young PG who is a year removed from the 1st round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625497165771763712
We're already having trouble with roster spots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another roster spot opens up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625681179979743233
The numbers that matter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625687909778235392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625688369071288324


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And another spot opens up:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625736391054491648


----------



## Wade County

Sign Richardson, keep TJ, cut Ennis and bring back BEAS


----------



## Adam

I'm shocked we dropped Zoran instead of Ennis. However, it makes sense. The Gerald Green signing and the need to develop TJ and Justise means the SG position is overloaded. I can see us keeping Ennis as another wing defender in case we met up with Cleveland. If Deng gets in foul trouble we would have nobody left to match up on LeBron. That said, Ennis still isn't worth a roster spot based on what we've seen. I can see us waiving him and signing Beasley again. That's my ideal scenario.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Sign Richardson, keep TJ, cut Ennis and bring back BEAS


:laugh: we're thinking the same thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont see us adding anymore other than signing Josh Richardson. 

Heat and James Ennis restructured his deal so that his guarantee comes in before the start of the season. So the Heat have more time to evaluate him and Ennis is given another chance to impress after his very rough summer league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628275068238471168
Think we all saw this coming.


----------



## Wade County

Heat open the season on October 28 vs Hornets at home.

Can't come around soon enough!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Full schedule:










November shapes up nicely for the Heat. January looks rough.


----------



## Wade County

January looks super rough huh, lots of road games.

Dragic / Chalmers / Johnson
Wade / Green
Deng / Winslow
Bosh / McRoberts
Whiteside / Stoudemire / Anderson

I'm quite liking the look of this team


----------



## Wade County

January looks super rough huh, lots of road games.

Dragic / Chalmers / Johnson
Wade / Green
Deng / Winslow
Bosh / McRoberts
Whiteside / Stoudemire / Anderson

I'm quite liking the look of this team


----------



## RollWithEm

Looks like the Heat should be about 10-6 after November. Any worse than that and it's panic trade time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat pick up a camp body:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632330710150434816


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And another camp body:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634830422761963520


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh, Wade, Mario, Hassan, McBob, UD and Gerald Green are all together somewhere:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635280122900189184


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Really cool to see almost the entire team already working out together, coaches included, out in Cali.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2F61DbBOl0CU/


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> Really cool to see almost the entire team already working out together, coaches included, out in Cali.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2F61DbBOl0CU/


Winslow already got that Lebron type body. Spo better not be Spo this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat signed two more camp bodies today. 

SF Greg Whittington, who was with the Heat in the summer.

PG Briante Weber


> Webber ranks third all-time in steals in NCAA history and averaged 2.7, 3.5 and 3.9 steals in his three seasons at VCU.
> 
> Weber, 6-2, averaged 8.1 points, 4.3 assists and 1.7 turnovers last season. He doesn't shoot a lot of threes, making just 12 of 29 last season. His college career ended when he suffered a torn ACL and MCL in a late-January loss to Richmond.


Heat now have 19 players under contract. 20 is the max for training camp, so 1 more spot left.


> The Heat has been speaking to former Georgetown center Joshua Smith about possibly filling the 20th roster spot, but Miami has other options, too. Smith, 6-10 and 360 pounds, played for the Heat in Summer League after averaging 10.8 points, 5.8 rebounds and 0.7 blocks for Georgetown last season. A former McDonald's All American, Smith began his college career at UCLA.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Weber didnt pass his physical, so he ultimately was not signed. 

Wade and Spo both did interviews on Ethan Skolnick and Izzy Gutierrez new show on 790. Definitely gonna be a good show to listen to during basketball season with all their Heat contacts. 

Congrats to Spo who revealed that he got engaged this summer.



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 8m8 minutes ago
> Sun Sentinel confirms that John Lucas III will attend training camp with Heat. Has been working with team. Will attend non-guaranteed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From today at a Wade family party. This would have been a hell of a starting 5..










Hassan looks jacked.


----------



## Jace

Especially if you sub out Chalmers for Goran. We were so close to it.

Sorry I've been gone so long guys. Hopefully we can get this board popping again. Gonna try to do my part by posting more frequently instead of doing all of my Heat chattering on Twitter.

:cheers: to a hopefully great season


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good. This place is dying :laugh:

Hopefully the regulars show up once the season begins.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade2Bosh said:


> From today at a Wade family party. This would have been a hell of a starting 5..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassan looks jacked.


Who is in the middle?

I haven't been active here cuz it's so dead. Sort of migrated to reddit /r/heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Think that's one of Dwyane's brothers.


----------



## Jace

that's Wade's publicist's husband


----------

